# Sony KDL 75w855c Frage wegen Banding :)



## Viking30k (28. Februar 2016)

Hi also ich habe genannten Sony TV und bin eigentlich Restlos glücklich damit ( Das Flimmern bei Bewegungen in Games konnte ich mit Einstellungen entfernen) Aber eines macht mir noch Gedanken und zwar Banding sehe ab und zu  3 Streifen Links,Mittig,und Rechts einen^^ Das ist aber eher selten aber stört doch manchmal

Bei Fußball sieht man das komischer weise nicht nur bei Games je nach Hintergrund

Ich wollte auch schon ständig Sony anrufen aber etwas hat mich davon abgehalten und zwar folgendes

Mein TV hat fast kein Clouding und selbst bei Schnee kein DSE Effekt aber eben das leichte Banding jetzt hätte ich Schiss bei einem Austausch des Gerätes eines zu erwischen das noch viel Schlimmer ist als das was ich habe

Im Hifi Forum habe ich keine Antworten erhalten

Würdet ihr es wagen den TV oder Panel tauschen zu lassen oder einfach mit dem leichten Banding zu leben?

PS: Habe Angst dann sowas zu bekommen bei mir ist das lang nicht so schlimm 


http://bilder.hifi-forum.de/max/691232/banding-clouding-2_120991.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2016)

Ich würde damit leben und es ignorieren. Wenn man dauernd dran denkt, sieht man es auch, und zwar oft viel mehr, als es an sich vorhanden ist. Ich hab nen 55W815b, bei dem unten mittig ein bisschen Clouding ist, und am Anfang hab ich dauernd dahin geschaut, ob man es schon wieder sieht - das hab ich mir abgewöhnt und sehe es nun einfach nicht mehr bzw. nur ganz kurz zB wenn eine DVD geladen wird und alles schwarz ist bis auf die Stelle. Denn bei einem Tausch kann es in der Tat sein, dass du dann was bekommst, was "schlimmer" ist, oder deutliches Clouding hat usw.

und vlt kriegst du das ja auch mit ein wenig Anpassung der Helligkeit besser in den Griff. 

Du siehst bei so nem großen Display kleine "Fehler" halt auch viel mehr - das musst du auch bedenken. Oder sitzt du 6-7m weg, so dass der LCD an sich quasi wie ein 50 Zoll  bei 3-4m Abstand ist?


----------



## Viking30k (29. Februar 2016)

Sitze ca: 3,5 Meter vor dem TV


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2016)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Sitze ca: 3,5 Meter vor dem TV


 dann siehst du "Fehler" natürlich viel extremer als wenn du einen für den Abstand eher üblichen LCD (40 bis 60 Zoll) hast. Wenn du da nun nen neuen besorgst, kann es gut sein, dass der viel schlimmere Nachteile hat...


----------



## Viking30k (2. März 2016)

Hm soll ich mal ein Foto machen ob das bei meinem noch im Rahmen ist? aber 55" war mir auf 3-4 meter deutlich zu klein da ich trotz Brille die ich vom Optiker habe meistens die Schrift nicht gut lesen konnte^^ In manchen Games war schon das lesen der Karte manchmal Grenz wertig und habe oft aufgehört zu spielen weil es nervte ^^


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2016)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm soll ich mal ein Foto machen ob das bei meinem noch im Rahmen ist? aber 55" war mir auf 3-4 meter deutlich zu klein da ich trotz Brille die ich vom Optiker habe meistens die Schrift nicht gut lesen konnte^^ In manchen Games war schon das lesen der Karte manchmal Grenz wertig und habe oft aufgehört zu spielen weil es nervte ^^


  naja, wenn es SO krass ist... ^^  aber ob dann ein neuer, gleiches Modell hilft? Es kann sein, dass es für die Preisklasse ein sehr schwaches Banding ist, aber weil das Display halt für die Sichtweite recht groß ist (wenn es um den Durchschnittbürger geht - der findet bei 3-4m Abstand 55 Zoll schon verdammt groß  ) , siehst du es auch sehr krass, und erst ein LCD für einen deutlich höheren Preis wäre besser....

Vlt kannst du mal in einen Laden gehen und vergleichen, wie es dort aussieht?


----------



## Viking30k (3. März 2016)

Also im Laden habe ich kein Banding gesehen da läuft aber nur eine Demo mit TV Inhalten bei TV sehe ich bei mir auch kein banding^^

PS:  Hat der TV eigentlich ein 100hz Panel? weil ich brauche komischerweise kein Vsync wenn ich PC Games damit zocke^^


----------



## Viking30k (10. März 2016)

Sorry für doppelpost aber da mir doch in nahezu jedem Film oder Spiel das banding auffällt ( Noch Schlimmer ist das Flimmern des Hintergrunds bei Kamera Bewegungen, Fußball ist damit ein Graus da der ganze Fußballplatz Flackert) Leider konnte ich das doch nie beseitigen nur reduzieren bei dem Test Gerät im Media Markt war das flimmern nicht vorhanden

Habe ich mich entschieden doch mal Sony anzurufen die haben doch gleich ein Direkt Tausch veranlasst die haben ein neues Gerät verschickt und meiner wird vor Ort ausgetauscht finde ich klasse von Sony


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2016)

Cool, dann sag mal bescheid, ob das neue dann besser/einwandfrei ist.


----------



## Viking30k (16. März 2016)

Also der Tv Wurde am Montag getauscht das Banding ist wesentlich weniger als noch beim ersten Model aber noch ganz leicht zu sehen man muss es aber Herausfordern also starr in den Himmel sehen und Kamera in Games Leicht drehen ganz leichtes DSE habe ich auch bemerkt dazu muss das Bild aber ganz Weiß sein also leerer Web Browser oder so bei Schnee ist es nicht zu sehen

ich habe mal 2 Fotos gemacht eines Davon ist ein Banding Test Bild das andere ein 4k Youtube Video

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Diese Regenbogen Schattierungen kommen von meiner Kamera^^


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2016)

ich seh da jetzt nix mehr ^^  hat sich also gelohnt. Haste nen neuen LCD bekommen, oder wurde das Display aus/eingebaut?


----------



## Venom89 (16. März 2016)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Also der Tv Wurde am Montag getauscht



Das sollte eigentlich deine Frage beantworten oder?

@TE 

Ich finde das vollkommen in Ordnung so. Auf Grund der Art der Panel Beleuchtung wird es immer leicht zu sehen sein.


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2016)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Das sollte eigentlich deine Frage beantworten oder?


 hab da wohl "Display" statt "TV" gelesen. Man sollte halt lieber nicht beim Fußballschauen weiterposten...


----------



## Viking30k (17. März 2016)

Jo der TV wurde anstandslos getauscht es waren nicht mal Beweisfotos erforderlich^^ na gut der Techniker hat von alten Gerät noch ein Foto gemacht  hm also das hier nen ich mal Banding Deluxe^^ So schlimm wie der TV war nicht mal mein erster

http://bilder.hifi-forum.de/max/691232/banding-clouding-2_120991.jpg

PS: Der Sony ist auch der erste TV an dem man vernünftig auch PC Games daddeln kann ^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2016)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Jo der TV wurde anstandslos getauscht es waren nicht mal Beweisfotos erforderlich^^ na gut der Techniker hat von alten Gerät noch ein Foto gemacht  hm also das hier nen ich mal Banding Deluxe^^ So schlimm wie der TV war nicht mal mein erster
> 
> http://bilder.hifi-forum.de/max/691232/banding-clouding-2_120991.jpg
> 
> PS: Der Sony ist auch der erste TV an dem man vernünftig auch PC Games daddeln kann ^^


  ich hab auch nen Sony, aber "nur" einen 50W815b, 800€ letzten November. Den hatte ich an sich AUCH für Gaming geholt, damit ich auch mal per Gamepad vom Sofa aus daddeln kann, aber als ich dann mal 400€ auf der hohen Kante hatte und es bei Amazon zu unschlagbaren 399€ nen BenQ 27 Zoll WQHD 144Hz-Monitor gab, hab ich zugeschlagen - und da wäre es fast schon schade um den Monitor, wenn ich dann doch den LCD-TV nutze  

Ach ja: Banding ist mir bei dem nie aufgefallen, ich werde jetzt aber auch sicher nicht absichtlich ein zB graubild anschauen und extra schauen, ob ich was sehe, denn dann seh ich das STÄNDIG


----------

